# Online Koop ala Trine 2



## Tripleh84 (3. Mai 2014)

Und zwar suche ich seid wochen ein Game das sich wie Trine 2 Online im Koop Spielen lässt.

Jemand eine Idee? Sowas wie Rayman geht nur Lokal, was ich schwachsinn finde. 2D Adventure im Online Koop suche ich.


----------

